# Removing ceiling mounted cabinets



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I doubt there is a load bearing issue, if there is nothing under the cabinets. As for the fan/hood, not sure what you want to do with that, keep it, modify it, or remove it?? Pics would help.


----------



## medimaging5047 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sure - I should have posted pics first. Thanks so much for your response. I would appreciate any additional feedback!

http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv355/medimaging5047/

Thanks so much!


----------



## DaVinci (Jul 14, 2009)

Based on the phots there is no load bearing in the area described. The "soffit" was designed to hide the duct work for the hood. Be aware, soffits are also where plumbers and electricians run their goodies.

Your options for the hood are:
1. A chimney style hood,
2. Change to a down draft,
3. Get really creative with some drywall or wood or stainless or tile or ______.

Good luck 

Paul


----------

